# Copic Markers VS Prismacolor Markers



## Kium (May 5, 2011)

So I have been trying to make a decision of which one to get. I have heard many things about both. Some people have been telling me to get copics while other people say prismacolors. Copics are expensive but they are refillable and have nice tones and more selection and can even be used for airbrushing. Prismacolors are cheaper but do not have that wide of a selection as copics.

I am a little leaning towards the copic markers side but I was just wondering your opinion first.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 5, 2011)

I'm curious if  If people read other threads on the topic, or does making a poll make the answer different?

I think you should read the other topics and make your own decision. Posting up a poll I think is not useful in this regard especially since this topic already surfaced days ago.

As an artist you need to learn when to make your own decision after doing all the research and looking at other threads.


----------



## Taralack (May 5, 2011)

I haven't used any markers in ages, but I personally prefer Copics. I like the ones with the brush tips.


----------



## Zydala (May 5, 2011)

Links to more threads where this has already been talked about:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/17688-Prismacolour-Markers?highlight=markers
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/26256-Artists-who-use-markers!?highlight=markers

EDIT: Hey look what I found!

http://red-priest-usada.deviantart.com/art/Marker-Tutorial-Part-I-182653485


----------

